# TT handling - up there with the worst



## James Junior (May 12, 2011)

I've done a few thousand miles in the TT now and have to say it is one of the worst handling cars I have ever owned.

The steering is a joke - first of all the wheel is to large in diameter and it provides no real feedback with a dull, heavy action.

As you enter a bend when driving enthusiastically you scrub off excess speed and begin turning in. You are greeted with a complete dead spot with the first few inches of turn, then things begin to happen, but only after a split second of total uncertainty about what the car is doing does it then find it's line. Queue laughable lean that makes you feel more like you're driving a Beetle not a sports coupe. If the corner tightens mid-bend the car understeers and the slow turn in means you either run wide or have to move your arms to such a degree that they are almost at 12 noon and 6pm on the wheel! Lifting off the throttle mid corner bring the tail round but it lurches in such a shocking manner that erodes the confidence a low slung 4wd car should bring.

Even in normal conditions me and my passenger get thrown around all over the place due to the ridiculous amount of body roll and lack of decent lumbar support.

I can't see a drop and better damping solving these issues we have some pretty extensively modified cars on here. What have people done to improve their handling and how successful have they been?


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Defcon bushes seem to be a good bet. I havent fitted any yet tho. Dont jump into the ARB thing that all these sheep do :wink: Your will get a sharper turn in removing the front ARB, I have yet to see how unstable this makes the car tho.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

My guess would be good tyres, coilovers, tiebars and upgraded haldex should sort most of it out. Just my understanding from reading up though, my car is currently standard so dont have anything to back it up other than the info on here


----------



## James Junior (May 12, 2011)

Yeah I had heard bushes can help firm things up. Never fitted them to any if my cars but had an interest since reading an old magazine article about a chap who fitted them to his old MX5.

Sorry for typos in original post BTW -posting from phone whilst on the move!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Defcons definitely. I had these and R32 ARBs fitted at the same time and it transformed the handling. I already had coil overs but it was the ARBS and Defcon 2s that really made the difference. It's on rails now...


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Sorry for typos in original post BTW -posting from phone whilst on the move![/quote]

That might be part of the problem ? those corners are a bugger to go round whilst typing :lol:

PS agree with Rich above


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

The problems with the handling all derive from the early recalls when the car was first launched. There were a few high-speed crashes on the German autobahns, generally as people were joining or leaving the motorway at high speeds. The aerodynamics caused the rear end to become light at speeds over 120mph and then minor steering adjustments could cause the car to go into a spin. The bodged-up remedy was to fit the rear spoiler and replace the original steering racks. A significant amount of understeer was deliberately introduced to the car but sadly that not only made it safer it also rendered it rather numb. Of course the quattro drive which then became almost standard in the range tends to render these changes unnecessary (and when are we going to be doing 120mph in the UK anyway?) but we're stuck with the reworked steering regardless. Apparently in original spec the car handled rather well and for a long time the original steering racks were gold-dust. You'll never find one now though.

Decent bushes all round (such as Powerflex or SuperPro) together with Defcon collars on the front will tighten up the steering feel and get rid of that momentary dead spot that you describe. It is said the Defcons pretty much restore the feel of the original steering racks.

Upgrading the ARBs is a bit of a mixed bag - it reduces body roll but depending what you fit and what they are combined with in terms of other suspension changes it's quite easy to make understeer worse. Fitting adjustable coilover suspension would give you some flexibility to perfect the set-up and optimize the handling. That said I have Koni shocks and Eibach sports springs (rather than coilovers) and find that works well with Neuspeed ARBs.

A blue Haldex is said to make a significant difference in giving the car more of a feel of a proper sports car, simply by sending more of the drive to the rear much more of the time (on the original Haldex the car is still essentially front wheel drive). I've never got round to fitting one so can't comment directly. I have it on good authority that it's worth it, though.

Good tyres are a must. I fit either Michelin Pilot Sport or Bridgestone Potenzas.

There's a fair bit of expense there. If you're not in love with the car I'd suggest there's little point in spending a good £2-£3k on these upgrades - you'd be better off selling and using that money to buy a rear wheel drive car such as a S2000, 350Z or MX5. However, if the iconic design of the TT has caught you and you want to keep hold of what is undoubtably a bit of true classic automotive design then it is possible to correct the engineering shortcomings of the car and make it something you can have fun driving as well as just enjoying being in.


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Mark - As a newbie to the TT that was an interesting and informative post. Many Thanks!

I now have a clearer idea of how to improve my cars handling ( already have coil overs)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I have: Defcon's, ARB upgrade and coilovers and combined they have transformed the handling from pretty crap to   

Charlie


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I'd be interested in what you're comparing it too. What previous cars have you had?

I think Mark's reply pretty much tells you everything you need to know.

I bought the TT after coming from my original Clio and my Citroen C2 VTR. In comparsion to these it felt really good. lol

However over time I ended up fitting...

Defcon bushes to improve turn in 
Golf 4motion Arb to reduce understeer and decrease bodyroll
Eibach Springs but these killed my shocks with 18-24 months so..

FItted KW adjustable coilovers which made a HUGE difference.

Having said all of this, Mark's last point is right. Unless you LOVE this car then you have to think whether it's right to justify spending what will be £2-3k on suspension changes.

Both the Z4M and the VX220 I have at the mo handle better as standard. BUT I don't think that is a real suprise. Read any review and the handling is not the TTs strong point.


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Mark's post is very informative. Only slight mistake is it wasn't the steering rack that was changed but the track control arms. The front bush was made larger and so more compliant, the Defcon bush reduces it back down to the original size and then you fit MK 4 Golf bush.

I found the TT's handling shocking and replaced the following to improve it.

Eibach 26/24mm ARBs
Eibach springs and Koni dampers
SuperPro bushes and defcons
Castor correction bushes to improve turn-in
Blue Haldex controller

Josh


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Hark said:


> I'd be interested in what you're comparing it too. What previous cars have you had?


Would be interested too as imo 'up there with the worst' is an unfair statement.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I love how my car handles and always have but... Ive also test driven cars that I swear weren't even safe

Maybe he's bought a shed (no offence James)


----------



## stoffi (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah I'd love to hear what kind of cars you've been driving that make you feel that the TT is so bad. I mean, yeah one can improve the handling drastically - which I've done; but cmon man: I used to beat Porsches, BMWs and all sorts of cars before I changed the suspension running only a remap and a induction upgrade; so please convince us that it's not your driving that's coming up short, as opposed to the car's handling. Sounds to me like you're just reiterating what has been said on Top Gear, where the only glorified cars are the ones that can snap their asses out in a corner (that's because it's fun - not faster). FWD cars (TT Quattro behaves very much like one) can beat RWD cars as well as vice versa. It's just another driving style and the TT has a lot of grip compared to most cars in it's class, although I do agree that the steering sucks.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

James Junior said:


> What have people done to improve their handling?


Bought a Mk2.


James Junior said:


> and how successful have they been?


Very.

Sorry, I couldn't resist..

...I'll get my coat.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

stoffi said:


> I used to beat Porsches, BMWs and all sorts of cars before I changed the suspension running only a remap and a induction upgrade;


320d or something with a bit of a challenge?

What Porsches?

I can't think of any same era Porsches or sporty BMWs that a standard TT would beat in the corners on standard suspension.

Maybe in a straight line due to 4wd? Porsches are meant to have some of the best weight distribution and handling....


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

I personally like the way the TT handles, its not as much fun as likes of a rwd coupe but I find it very good on the roads we have here in the UK


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

TT is very planted!

Matt - TT beats the brother inlawers Boxster S as its soo walloey and a stipid tipronic gearbox (He still loves it tho, but hes a bit of a hair dresse rand just likes the badge and the roof) :roll: :lol:


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

i'll admit the tt wasnt the best handling car ive driven before i changed a few things. it does have a totally shit dumb feeling compared to average cars i have driven. 
but since i put good tyres on, superpro bushes and defcons, and fk highsport coilovers, it handles like its on rails
but i have my heart set on a 3.0 z4 next as i want rear wheel drive and a straigh 6


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

DEFCONs and tighen up the other suspension bits too. OEM struts/springs are cack and even after a few 10k-miles / years, they become as useless as tits on a boar-hog.

cheers.


----------



## stoffi (Jul 17, 2007)

Hark said:


> stoffi said:
> 
> 
> > I used to beat Porsches, BMWs and all sorts of cars before I changed the suspension running only a remap and a induction upgrade;
> ...


First of all, I said it was remapped and that it has an upgraded induction. I've beaten a lot of cars - newer Porsches and old. Mind you, if I would have been in the Porsche, I would have beaten myself. It comes down to the driver. Most people don't know how to take a corner properly. They don't heel-toe or even left-foot-brake. They don't revmatch. They don't rev it properly - period.

When you say "320d" it suggests that you can't know a lot about this sort of stuff, as I beat 328-models easily and I even kicked the pride out of the new M3 because it was slippery, so it had no grip and I had lots. The driver even rolled down his window afterwards and told me how embarrassing it was with a huge grin on his face. I'm not saying that my remapped Quattro is faster, it just has a lot of grip and I can take those bends better than most (I don't have any official race training, only research and tips n' tricks from friends who race). Having said that, I've gotten my ass served to me several times by for instance an old M5, a souped up Skyline, a Supra and so on. I even lost to a slower 911 SC once (I used to have one, btw), because it was really hot that day and I wasn't getting any boost. It's always the same though: some hothead in his S4 or whatever notices that I'm driving a bit sporty and they come up too close on my rear, like: "move it, I'm gonna show you how it's done"; then I take a corner or two and all I can see is how far away in my rearview mirror they are. Oh, but then they come up sniffing my pipes for round two. I usually press on or let them pass at this point, because if I brake, they won't. They're an annoyance. The funny thing is that I'm usually not even driving that fast and still they can't figure out the route. I'm not one of those street-racing types. I just give it slightly more juice and take a correct line.

But, I agree that the TT isn't as fun to drive as an old BMW 325 E30 for instance, but it will definitely have more stability if we're comparing standard cars. My original point was that the TT isn't crap - it's just that people seem to expect it to be in par with a Porsche or something, because it looks like it should be.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I think someone is digging themselves a VERY big hole :lol: :lol:


----------



## stoffi (Jul 17, 2007)

Ignorance is bliss - enjoy it.


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Our TT has uprated suspension, arbs, powerflex bushes and blue haldex and it's a lot more fun to drive on the twisties than our M3. I'd love to have a go of a standard one again to see how crap it feels, like driving an old mattress! :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

stoffi said:


> I'm not one of those street-racing types. I just give it slightly more juice and take a correct line.


Listen to you getting all Jody Scheckter on us. :lol: :lol:

If you are beating those cars it's because they are laughing at you dumping the clutch at the lights oh sorry taking the correct line and giving it more juice.

I remember a lad in a 1.6 Ford Capri saying this sort of stuff years ago about beating BMW 325s etc

You never owned a Capri did you ? :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stoffi (Jul 17, 2007)

@ Sickboy

I think that's a bit unfair. I'm currently running H&R springs, Bilstein shocks, Powerflex all around, H&R spacers and H&R tiebars and yes it is a massive difference, but the OEM suspension is not like driving an old mattress. Try a Volvo.


----------



## Ro5ltt (Jul 27, 2010)

i know stoffi has just said ignorance is bliss, but im sorry this thread has completely thrown me! I know I'm repeating other poeples posts but the TT isn't the worst handling car in any way shape or form! yes its not perfect but christ some of you people must have been driving some seriously top of the pile super cars to be able to say it's really that bad a drive as standard, or I've been driving total s**t since I can remember......for what its worth I think that as standard for what it cost new its not exactly a horse and cart now is it


----------



## stoffi (Jul 17, 2007)

jamman said:


> stoffi said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not one of those street-racing types. I just give it slightly more juice and take a correct line.
> ...


I never dump the clutch at the lights dude - it's a Quattro. I can only do that in the winter. Laugh all you want, but what I'm saying is the truth. It's not my fault that people don't know how to take a corner properly. Usually, the guys who can afford a Porsche can't drive them to their potential, so in these cases it doesn't matter if it has 100- or even 250hp more than me.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Ro5ltt said:


> i know stoffi has just said ignorance is bliss, but im sorry this thread has completely thrown me! I know I'm repeating other poeples posts but the TT isn't the worst handling car in any way shape or form! yes its not perfect but christ some of you people must have been driving some seriously top of the pile super cars to be able to say it's really that bad a drive as standard, or I've been driving total s**t since I can remember......for what its worth I think that as standard for what it cost new its not exactly a horse and cart now is it


Couldn't agree more mate I've never felt in trouble once in mine bar the time (1st night) I accelerated hard into the dual carriageway to overtake a slower vehicle nanoseconds later realizing it was a right turn with a load of grass at the end which I promptly ploughed for free :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

stoffi said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > stoffi said:
> ...


Oh sorry I thought a pro driver would have ESP etc off :wink:


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## stoffi (Jul 17, 2007)

jamman said:


> Oh sorry I thought a pro driver would have ESP etc off :wink:


sigh...


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Brendanb86 said:


>


Too late Brendan he's already realized I'm right so I'm off to wash the car :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Antagonist :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

T3RBO said:


> Antagonist :lol:


Guilty :lol: :lol:

Ok my power washer and suds are GO so later Robb


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

> When you say "320d" it suggests that you can't know a lot about this sort of stuff,


It was sarcasm. :roll: As in... the fact that you beat a BMW isn't a huge achivement if it's only a 318/320d.



> I even lost to a slower 911 SC once (I used to have one, btw),


Thanks. I will sleep better knowing that.



> I'm not one of those street-racing types. I just give it slightly more juice and take a correct line.


This bit is the most amusing. You write War and Peace on all the cars you've beaten through your superior skill, (through tips you've learnt on the net) and then finish by telling us you don't street race. lmao :roll:

Presume none of this was on track? 
I hope when your next racing an M3 in the wet on public roads (using your left foot braking techniques etc) I don't have the misfortune to be coming the other way.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Hark said:


> I hope when your next racing an M3 in the wet on public roads (using your left foot braking techniques etc) I don't have the misfortune to be coming the other way.


You missed taking the correct line through the corners :wink:

(finished quick cleaning the car look pretty btw) :lol:


----------



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

What a tool... You know the kind... normally found on a Saxo forum...

...and before you start I track drive professionally for Upmyownarse racing  :lol:

Oh and to JJ the OP I think you have a point about the OEM handling, mines not the best... I'd upgrade it if only racing paid more! :lol:


----------



## stoffi (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow, is it so hard to grasp?

I'm not a streetracer. I just like to drive spiritedly (why else get a sports car?!) and when I do, it's not uncommon for other cars to wanna tag along. I love taking corners and I've become pretty good at it as a result. Never been interested in speeding on the highway.

Like I said, I don't have a racing license, but I've been instructed by people who do and like all of you on here, I have found many answers on the net.

Is it really that hard to believe that I (Person X whom you don't know) could be a better driver than your average Joe? I mean, wow! None of you know me, yet you're certain that I have no skills. So basically I can't be a good driver if I don't at least have a C-license... or a propper sportscar, like a Porsche..?

Lookit, I haven't said that I'm a racecar driver or anything, just that I can drive better than most - especially some yuppie or trust-fund-baby with more power under the hood than he can handle. It's amusing that y'all take it to such extremes. Hasn't anyone on here beaten someone in a quick race who had a better car?!


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Damn it, I knew I'd peaked too soon. I've already finished all my popcorn.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

stoffi said:


> but I've been instructed by people who do and like all of you on here, I have found many answers on the net.
> 
> I can drive better than most - especially some yuppie or trust-fund-baby with more power under the hood than he can handle.


Stop it your hurting my sides :lol: :lol: :lol:

I was pretty good at Pole Position and OutRun...... Impressed or what ? :-*


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

jamman said:


> stoffi said:
> 
> 
> > I can drive better than most - especially some yuppie or trust-fund-baby with more power under the hood than he can handle.
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Brendanb86 said:


> Damn it, I knew I'd peaked too soon. I've already finished all my popcorn.


Piggy :wink:

Goodnight all even Stirling "Stoffi" Moss


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Maybe when people start shouting about how ace a driver they are...they really aren't?

As for the handling (back to the original point) - yes it could be far better. In fact I was only having this conversation with John-H last week, having been driving my dad's Cooper S for a few days whilst the TT was having surgery. I commented on how the Cooper S handles like a go-kart and is so responsive when you turn the wheel. John advised me to go for some Defcon bushes, and that is what I intend to do. However, despite there being a certain deadness to the TT's handling, it does come back after that split-second of abject panic. It's funny - I often liken it to a feeling of having been saved! It's a bit like when you were a kid and someone picked you up and pretended to drop you. They were never ACTUALLY going to drop you, but for that split second you thought it was game over.

Maybe Audi had the same thing in mind? An extra assault on the senses, just for the kick of it! :lol:

Thanks Audi, but maybe I'll just get me some Defcons eh?


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Mine handles better than a mini now.. I m sure it the 19 x 9 alloys, 40mm drop and tie bar adjustment.. It flys around corners... Or maybe the Mrk 2 spoiler giving me down force lol


----------



## James Junior (May 12, 2011)

Evening gents,

Thanks for your input, particularly the very measured and informative post by Mark Davies.

Also thank you Stoffi for seemingly managing to both insult me and agree with me in the same post. :lol:

If I gave even the slightest bit of credence to the over-edited, disposable comments uttered by those pantomine morons on Top Gear or indeed general motoring cliches, I wouldn't have a TT and an MX5 on my drive, nor would I have run Alfa Romeos for three years...

I am far from the worlds best driver but have done a lot of miles in a lot of cars over the years and observe basic fast road principles when pressing on where conditions permit. I have done some track and race days but don't think that translates into better road driving really. So whilst fully admitting I am not that skillful, I don't think it is lack of ability that is at fault for the TTs road manners. 

The cars of a similar ilk that I have either owned or got some good wheel time with over recent years are Z4 (coupe and roadster), MR2 (mk2s and mk3s in various guises), MX5 new and old, Golf GTi ED30, BMW 325d coupe, E46 M3, Alfa 159 Ti, Alfa Brera, Alfa Spider, Alfa GT, Maser 4200, Golf V5, 350z, RX8 231 and S2000 (I am no doubt forgetting some).

Now some of those cars are no angels. The Masa feels like it is trying to fight you, not work with you. (I would also like to point out I never owned one) The Brera is totally uncommunicative with steering that feels too light as you turn the wheel and has very little feedback. MK2 MR2 turbos in the wet are terrifying! The Golf V5 was all over the bloody show with loads of body roll and a nose that dipped all over the place, though of course not a real performance focused car.

Most of those cars whilst not all out and out hardcore performance cars have sporting pretentions and whilst many have their flaws, most of them were in a different league to the TT (in the dry) for all the reasons mentioned in my first post. (though the Golf sucked and was probably worse)

The latteral roll in even shallow corners, the heavy steering, the slow turn in, the oversized wheel. I did the ultimate test the other week which is a 400 mile round trip from Manchester to south Wales and back through some of the countries best driving roads and having driven many of the cars above on the same roads over the years it really allows for comparisons to be drawn and they were not flattering the TT.

Just as some people rightly suggested, I don't think I have the love for the TT that would justify spending a few £ks on suspension upgrades. May fettle with it a bit though and some of your posts in here have given me some useful research points. Thanks guys.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

> The cars of a similar ilk that I have either owned or got some good wheel time with over recent years are Z4 (coupe and roadster), MR2 (mk2s and mk3s in various guises), MX5 new and old, Golf GTi ED30, BMW 325d coupe, E46 M3, Alfa 159 Ti, Alfa Brera, Alfa Spider, Alfa GT, Maser 4200, Golf V5, 350z, RX8 231 and S2000 (I am no doubt forgetting some).


Some nice cars there. I've only had the pleasure of driving a couple of them, but from talking to other owners I think many of those would, as standard, out handle a TT in oem spec.

Nice post though and I hope you find what you're looking for, be it in TT guise or otherwise.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Only skimmed through the thread (I get bored quickly :roll: ) but R32 arbs, Defcons, and Blue Haldex will make a world of difference, and I don't think will cost anywhere near £2-3k (though maybe I'm out of date on current prices - these were done to my car years ago).


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

James Junior said:


> . MK2 MR2 turbos in the wet are terrifying!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: i had a modified one for 7 years, drove it in snow, ice, rain etc etc.. and after 7 years i still wondered if i was going to exit the corner facing the same direction i entered it.. :lol:

it had rockhard suspension, bracing everywhere possible and a tiny steering wheel.. when it wasnt trying to kill you it handled like a dream. very tight on corners with no body roll whatsoever. so im same as you i think the tt handles badly. but then it is front engined, front wheel drive(most of the time), and not exactly a sports car, big steering wheel etc. i havent modded my handling much yet, but im sure it will get better with some money spent.


----------



## James Junior (May 12, 2011)

alun said:


> James Junior said:
> 
> 
> > . MK2 MR2 turbos in the wet are terrifying!
> ...


Good times! Were you on IMOC? Don't know if you find this, but after having an MR2 Turbo putting out nearly 300bhp pretty much everything I have driven since just feels slow! In terms of bang for your buck and power to weight, nothing comes close IMO. I would love another as a weekend car.

I had two turbos, one on standard suspension and the other with the full tein treatment. Was never mad enough to take them out in the snow, but had a few hairy moments in the wet!


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

yeah i was on imoc. my name on there was redmr89 . who were you?



James Junior said:


> Good times! Were you on IMOC? Don't know if you find this, but after having an MR2 Turbo putting out nearly 300bhp pretty much everything I have driven since just feels slow!


agreed. when i bought the tt, i test drove it and altho it wasnt slow. it wasnt quick either, but i knew i could get it remapped , from what i read on here the remap would make it much quicker..soon after buying it i logged it with vagcom and found it was already mapped. i was massivly disapointed. acording to vagcom maf readings ive got 276 bhp in the tt. and its still not anywhere near as quick as the modded mr2, but then i did do much more to the mr2 than ive done to the tt, so hopefully it'll get there.

some pics of the old beast..


----------



## KamranTT (Aug 7, 2010)

My TT is a nice smooth ride but my Alfa 147 and 156 had much better handling...


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

TBH,, ii dont know why every body is jumping on the wagon and slagging off Stoffi,, ok , he may be a bit over enthuastic about his own abilities, but he is right enough about a lot of other " sports / fast " car drivers,, most of them dont know how to drive fast, use their car, how to take a corner properly or general road craft ,, and you do not have to drive dangerously on public roads to leave many of them behind,,,,,
my TT has not had a lot of mods done,, no defcons or anything like that and although not the fastest thing on the road,is more than adequate for road use, the limiting factor being the brakes which in my opinion should be the first mod on these cars,,, 2 K pounds for mod,,, well if you include 1K for bilsteins the figure will be fair


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I had a MkI Fiesta that handled much worse than any TT I have driven


----------



## rory182 (Apr 15, 2011)

I had my reservations before buying the TT, coming from 10 years of 205gti and Renault Sport Clio ownership I wasn't sure the TT was a good move given all the reports / reputation it has.

Having owned my low mileage 225 a wee while now I will say one thing, the vagueness of the steering is very apparent in the sense that you don't actually know where its pointing, it goes where you point it but there's a slight delay where you ascertain where it's pointing. Sounds daft but its best way to describe it I think. It's noticeable in how much you wander about in lane, I take pride in my lines (not racing or anything!) and lane discipline and find the TT hard to keep centred in my lane particularly on long sweeping motorway bends.

I'm a firm believer in changing one thing at a time in order to determine the difference made by that change and that change alone. So I will be investing in some defcons in the future and hopefully that will make all the difference and intorduce a bit more feel and then as a result of which more driver satisfaction.

Love everything else about it though, it grips like anything!


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Mark Davies said:


> The problems with the handling all derive from the early recalls when the car was first launched. There were a few high-speed crashes on the German autobahns, generally as people were joining or leaving the motorway at high speeds. The aerodynamics caused the rear end to become light at speeds over 120mph and then minor steering adjustments could cause the car to go into a spin. The bodged-up remedy was to fit the rear spoiler and replace the original steering racks. A significant amount of understeer was deliberately introduced to the car but sadly that not only made it safer it also rendered it rather numb. Of course the quattro drive which then became almost standard in the range tends to render these changes unnecessary (and when are we going to be doing 120mph in the UK anyway?) but we're stuck with the reworked steering regardless. Apparently in original spec the car handled rather well and for a long time the original steering racks were gold-dust. You'll never find one now though.
> 
> Decent bushes all round (such as Powerflex or SuperPro) together with Defcon collars on the front will tighten up the steering feel and get rid of that momentary dead spot that you describe. It is said the Defcons pretty much restore the feel of the original steering racks.
> 
> ...


The original 'accidents' were due to drivers lifting off in high speed corners/curves, so far as I remember. That's a no-no anyway...asking for trouble driving any car. I was very happy with the handling of my 225 Quattro from the word 'Go'. I made changes simply to_ improve_ the handling; not because it was bad. You don't need to spend a fortune at all.

So far as the S2000 is concerned, it's more tail happy than a contented puppy dog. Positively dangerous in the wet.

Joe


----------

